# what would cause gell pack or coil pack to short



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

While driving to work Monday my cruze popped a check engine and traction control code.
Then the engine stopped running , luckily I could merge off of road to the emergency lane .
I then proceeded to call dealer to discuss my dilemma with the service dept.
The dealer took care of towing gave me a 2013 Lt loaner . I called today and was told the coil pack shorted out . Hence this ? I am totally happy with the service with this Issue.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Running plug gaps larger than recommended will put excessive stress on coils. Higher boost pressure also means more stress on the ignition. 

Or, it was just one of those things.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Apparently the dealer and tech installed new coil pack blown 09 fuse in engine compartment .
rough idle at cold start updated pcm with a program every thing fine . must of been the program.
all under warranty so no cost to me .Just one of those things. not the spak plugs as told to me by
the service rep. Good to be back in my own cruze . I thought I should share this experience with 
every one whom might be interested about this Issue. all in all I am still happy with this car .
I love IT.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to add to this thread . I apreciate the professionalism in caring for me granted me by my dealership
Castle chevrolet in Villa Park . A big thank you for absolute human compassion and cooperative service .
being stranded on the road is no fun and to display such good warm feelings to a motorist in distress my hat is off to them ......we do need others to coexist people .


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear your experience was positive! Sounds like it was a defective coil pack. I hope it doesn't do it again.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Brian - what model year is your Cruze, and how many miles. Just nice to know the mileage and model year when looking at all car problems.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2011 ls .comfort and covience package .40 mpg highway if I keep it under 65 with summer time fuel.
plugs gapped to 0.028, as recomended. 014000.00 miles I attribute failure to the cold weather of that day apparently the ecm needs a update to compensate for the severe temperature change. or ,that is what I was informed by the tech at the dealership .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So if your tech is correct GM can avoid replacing hardware by doing a software update, then someone in GM's accounting department needs to get a clue - far cheaper to update software than replace hardware and update software - and issue a service note to get all affected Cruzen updated at their next dealership service.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

good analisis , coild be cheaper to update yes .as far as Gm folowing up and addressing this issue who knows 
I did recieve a E MAil to survey my experience with the dealership from GM . will adress those Ideas with them .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

brian v said:


> driving to work Monday my cruze popped a check engine and traction control code.
> then engine stopped running , luckily I could merge off of road to the emergency lane .
> I then proceeded to call dealer to discuss mydilema with the service dept.
> dealer took care of towing gave me a 2013 Lt loaner . I called today and was told the coil pack
> shorted out . hence this ? totally happy with service with this Issue.




brian v,
Thank you for taking the time to share this. I am happy to hear that your dealership was able to get this taken care of for you. I am also happy to hear that you are so pleased with the service that you have received from them! If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chevy (Oct 29, 2013)

So I've got a 2012 Cruze LT and i been though 2 coil packs. Do you think its because of a Trifecta Tune using 93 octane ?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

chevy said:


> So I've got a 2012 Cruze LT and i been though 2 coil packs. Do you think its because of a Trifecta Tune using 93 octane ?


The tune and better gas will not burn up coil towers like that. How many miles? Also what plugs are you running at what gap?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The only thing I can think of is that the spark voltage is going too high and stressing the pack. The voltage would be a function of plug gap (the wider, the higher), and compression/boost/throttle (more air packed in the gap, the higher the voltage).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now we will also have to mention that the coil Packs are Manufactured
And we will see Defective Packs ..

China has been Manufacturing these Pats for years and on a grand scale.
We could term this Process as a Factory Defect !

Granted when we wre informed to check the Gaps of the Spark Plugs and found unconsistant Gaps . We had to Speculate some to Determine at what Gap to Apply . 

I went with 0.028 as specified for the make and Model I Own . Others had to Experiment some to find that sweet spot ..
Overgapping can certainly cause Voltage Spikes that can shorten the Lifespan of a Coil Pack ..

Given these scenarios we can Determine that a Gap of 0.026 was a predetermined allowance for the usual Expansion of Spark Plugs Caused by Elactrode Erosion .


----------

